# gastritis vs ulcer



## maudys (Jul 12, 2011)

Patient admitted with upper GI Bleed (blood in stool).  DC Summary for inpatient indicates: "upper GI showed an area of of irregularity; this was felt to represent possible gastritis, though it was noted that a small ulcer could not be ruled out".  

Should the blood in stool be principal followed by the gastritis with hemorrhage and ulcer?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 12, 2011)

PDx:  UGI.
SDx:  Blood in stool.

I do not think we can code anything other than these.


----------



## maudys (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't use UGI bleed followed by blood in stool, because blood in stool a subcategory of the gastrointestinal bleed, and is more specific right?  So I would just use blood in stool?


----------



## maudys (Jul 14, 2011)

Should I also use abnormal findings on radiologic exam of abdomen?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes you could use 793.4 for GI.


----------

